# I totally disagree with "Customer is always right"



## holydriver (Jan 11, 2019)

I think "Customer is always right" was invented for slaves, servents and was invented by the upper class that people now repeat without thinking where it came from. We are not slaves, aint we?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

It is a stupid, archaic phrase that doesn't apply in today's society.

https://positivesharing.com/2008/03/top-5-reasons-why-the-customer-is-always-right-is-wrong/


----------



## GreenSubaru (Oct 31, 2018)

It's a good philosophy (humility), but it rarely applies to rideshare. PAX don't stare at a map 12 hours a day.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Of course not every single customer is always correct, but the collective customer is always right. Take for example you have customers who stop buying your product because the price is too high. It does not matter that the price is fair or reasonable or even that there is a loss for the company at that price. If the customers stop buying because the price is too high than the price was too high. Now perhaps nothing can be done to lower the price and you have no way to meet customer expectations and are forced out of business but that does not change the fact that the price was too high.

The same can go for ratings and really anything it is not that the customers exceptions are reasonable only that they are the expectations and if you wish to make it as a business you have to find a way to meet those expectations whatever they are..... or find something else to do.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The customer is always right. NOT!

That phrase goes back a long time, and back then it meant every complaint should be taken seriously and the customer with in reason should be appeased. Back then for the most part people were more respectful of others, took more responsibility for themselves, and generally did not have the entitled attitude. Look at society today as a whole today compared to back 100+ years ago. The Customer is Always Right has become archaic, it pretty much means rip me off as much as you want and we will just make someone else pay more.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Our economy is highly customer based. The general principle is to bend over backwards to appease your customers and stay in business. It's fun and games as long as you are on top of the food chain and do not deal with them directly. Then it becomes not "The customer is always right" but "The customer is usually full of shit".


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I say "the customer is always the customer" meaning treat them as such, offer good service, etc. but they are NOT always right. Open containers, seat belts, car seats, speeding, music that's too loud/distracting etc.

Just this past week I practically yelled at my customer during a conference call because they were being demanding and unreasonable, and creating unnecessary work for me too early in the project, while simultaneously flip-flopping on their part of it. Fortunately the guy above me and two guys above me totally agreed.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I say "the customer is always the customer" meaning treat them as such, offer good service, etc. but they are NOT always right. Open containers, seat belts, car seats, speeding, music that's too loud/distracting etc.


Well said.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

reason #16 why some uber drivers can Not secure Nor Hold gainful employment:

"_I totally disagree with: Customer is always right_"


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I used to own a medium sized retail sales business for 6 years.

The customer is not always right, and one of the luxuries when you have this authority is being able to choose with whom you do business. It is a two way street, and the look on someone's face when you tell them you will not do business with them is absolutely priceless, because they have been conditioned to think they have us over a barrel. It's rare that it happens, but not every customer is worth it.


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> reason #16 why some uber drivers can Not secure Nor Hold gainful employment:
> 
> "_I totally disagree with: Customer is always right_"


And you know this based on what? An imaginary survey or study that you've conducted?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Megatron1337 said:


> And you know this based on what? An imaginary survey or study that you've conducted?


Your reply proves my point.
Thx u


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> Your reply proves my point.
> Thx u


 Cool story.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

I have kicked a few people out of my car before. The similar argument is often said: “you are just an Uber driver.” My reply is the following: yes, I am an Uber driver, also a private contractor. Therefore, I get to choose who and how I do business with. I also get to decide who I refuse service to. Most people often become speechless not knowing what to say next.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Ovaro said:


> I have kicked a few people out of my car before. The similar argument is often said: "you are just an Uber driver." My reply is the following: yes, I am an Uber driver, also a private contractor. Therefore, I get to choose who and how I do business with. I also get to decide who I refuse service to. Most people often become speechless not knowing what to say next.


Bravo,
Yet another man-boy uber Driver
who allows Others to determine his emotional over reaction


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> Bravo,
> Yet another man-boy uber Driver
> who allows Others to determine his emotional over reaction


The salt is strooooong with you.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> Bravo,
> Yet another man-boy uber Driver
> who allows Others to determine his emotional over reaction


I am just an average driver who is straightforward. Perhaps, I can Uber you around and you can give me some good pointers in costumer service. I am in Los Angeles, let me know if you are up for it. Thanks.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

What if your the customer and you disagree with the customer always being right, are you right ?? Hmmm...ponder


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ovaro said:


> I am just an average driver who is straightforward. Perhaps, I can Uber you around and you can give me some good pointers in costumer service. I am in Los Angeles, let me know if you are up for it. Thanks.


You want a guy,who thinks someone like you can't hold a job, tell you what to do?
You're bringing someone from point A to B.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Ovaro said:


> I am just an average driver who is straightforward. Perhaps, I can Uber you around and you can give me some good pointers in costumer service. I am in Los Angeles, let me know if you are up for it. Thanks.


No need to be scared Ovaro and Megatron1337 nor nervous.
Start here with this video then head for LAX & YUL


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> No need to be scared Ovaro and Megatron1337 nor nervous.
> Start here with this video then head for LAX & YUL


Scared of? Head for YUL? You want me to wait at least 1h30 minimum at the airport to get a ping ?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Megatron1337 said:


> Scared of?


Megatron1337 this will help with your fear






Maybe ride share and human interaction isn't for u.
Try a a different low skill career. Possibly, house keeping
Usually the hotel guest is absent while u make the bed and clean the toilet.
Subsequently nothing to fear other than Your Fear Itself


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> Megatron1337 this will help with your fear


LoL 
The only thing I'm scared of is your trolling


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Megatron1337 said:


> LoL
> The only thing I'm scared of is your trolling


The uber driver SOP fall back position:
someone disagrees with them

They're either a troll
Or Uber HQ sympathizer

Sad and and So Predictable


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> The uber driver SOP fall back position:
> someone disagrees with them
> 
> They're either a troll
> ...


Life sure is a conspiracy theory for you ain't it?


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

If the surge is 3.0 and above and they are going 20+ miles, then the passenger is always right. Want to stop by and pick up some food? Sure let's take a detour completely in the opposite direction of the final destination.

Base rate uberx, yea pax is always wrong. You have a preferred route? Nope, I also have a preferred route. You want to stop by the liquor store on your way to min fare destination? Ok, ends trip. You want me to step on it because you're late and made me wait 4:50? Ok ill make sure I drive the speed limit. Complains? Get out. Im big they're small, Im right and they're wrong. On uberx no surge I am god.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Megatron1337 said:


> Life sure is a conspiracy theory for you ain't it?


Judging from ur documented posting history
when u find yourself in the Deep End...
...U scurry for the shallows while shouting "troll TROLL TROLL!!!"

predictable:
behaving or occurring in a way that is expected.

The only thing new Megatron1337
Is History Not Read


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> Judging from ur documented posting history
> when u find yourself in the Deep End...
> ...U scurry for the shallows while shouting "troll TROLL TROLL!!!"
> 
> ...


You are really desperate dude.. Take a break. Nobody cares about you.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Megatron1337 said:


> You are really desperate dude.. Take a break. Nobody cares about you.


.....
[email protected] SHOUTED from the Safe Shallow End


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> .....
> [email protected] SHOUTED from the Safe Shallow End


Dude you're messed up lol


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Megatron1337 said:


> Dude you're messed up lol


"Dudeyouremesseduplol"....
.......Said the Canadian to the New Yorker
ompous: Shocking ompous:


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> Said the Canadian to the New Yorker
> ompous: Shocking ompous:


Comparing a country and a city  Montreal and New York would make for a more fair analogy.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Megatron1337 said:


> Comparing a country and a city  Montreal and New York would make for a more fair analogy.


That's because, grasshopper, you're not an American.
NYC & Texas are countries unto themselves

Class dismissed


----------



## Alex Barnes (Apr 10, 2018)

Anyone that's ever worked retail or has had to deal with customers knows this statement is incredibly false lmao


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> That's because, grasshopper, you're not an American.
> NYC & Texas are countries unto themselves
> 
> Class dismissed


You're nuts


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

holydriver said:


> I think "Customer is always right" was invented for slaves, servents and was invented by the upper class that people now repeat without thinking where it came from. We are not slaves, aint we?


The problem is that saying is misapplied. It originally meant that when you ask what sort of product/service you should sell, you should sell what the customer wants. It was not intended as a shield for assholes to be assholes.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Some get it, others don't. I imagine it helps if you've actually worked in a customer-facing occupation for any amount of time. Rejecting the concept of "the customer is always right" and simply applying good customer-service skills while enforcing the boundaries of what you can offer, IMHO, is the right approach. I've spent a lifetime serving others and will likely do it for at least a few more years, it's not rocket science and you don't need trite little sayings. Simply try to be the bigger person without being a doormat.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

holydriver said:


> I think "Customer is always right" was invented for slaves, servents and was invented by the upper class that people now repeat without thinking where it came from. We are not slaves, aint we?


Just like pedestrians have the right of way, it's stupid.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

holydriver said:


> I think "Customer is always right" was invented for slaves, servents and was invented by the upper class that people now repeat without thinking where it came from. We are not slaves, aint we?


it was never meant to be taken literally use some common sense


----------



## Daghighi (Feb 23, 2019)

ECOMCON said:


> Bravo,
> Yet another man-boy uber Driver
> who allows Others to determine his emotional over reaction


You have a very bad case of INTERNET COURAGE. Can you get yourself shorted out, llegase?


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

holydriver said:


> I think "Customer is always right" was invented for slaves, servents and was invented by the upper class that people now repeat without thinking where it came from. We are not slaves, aint we?


If a pax heard this, they would say that you are wrong and will tell you that they are righter.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The customer is not always right...
Off the top of my head here's 4 common examples just related to uber.

1
"Can you go faster, i'm late for work"
No

2
"it's alright my child can sit on my lap seat"
GTFO

3
"all 6 of us can fit in the back seat"
"GTFO"

4
"Here's $10 cash,my cell is dead, please take me to"
"Back away from the car"


----------

